# Some of my old gear



## Tuffythepug (Jul 17, 2012)

Here's a couple from my collection.    The Rolleiflex is a mid 50's model which I bought about 30 years ago from a retired girlie magazine photographer.   I paid $75 for it and I've shot a ton of photos with it.  It's cumbersome to use but still takes good photos.  The Kodak Retina was going to be thrown out with a bunch of other misc. stuff from an old bank building when I rescued it.   it cost me nothing.


----------



## JoshuaSimPhotography (Jul 18, 2012)

Iva always wanted one of these double reflex cams. They also make a neat subject for some low light photography


----------



## IanG (Jul 18, 2012)

JoshuaSimPhotography said:


> Iva always wanted one of these double reflex cams. They also make a neat subject for some low light photography



Double reflex which are stereo reflex cameras are fairly rarely seen now, I'd love to buy one. The Rolleiflex is a twin lens reflex but only the viewing lens is reflex 

Ian


----------



## The Barbarian (Jul 23, 2012)

I have a good number of them.   The coolest one I have is a Zeiss Ikoflex III 852/16.   It apparently had been stored near a window, all the leather on the back side had dried and was flaking off.   I releathered it and it's been great.

If you want a great 120 shooter, though, you should consider the Voigtlander Perkeo.    It's a 120, but foldable, and so compact you can drop it in your pocket.

You can get an old rangefinder to put in the shoe, if you really need it.   I never did. 



Two scans from negatives.  Slight crop on these to make then rectangular, and a bit of brightness and contrast adjust.


----------



## SamSpade1941 (Jul 23, 2012)

When I was in my 20's I was given an older Mamiya TLR  as payment for taking care of a lawn for an elderly neighbor . I kind of wish I still had that camera now, it took wonderful photos. Just large and slow to setup and at the time I was into cool looking sleek 35mm SLR cameras. These days I like slower Medium format cameras. kind of funny how that type of thing comes full circle.


----------



## hearts0075 (Aug 4, 2012)

And omg they are the top of the line now and do expensive. You were lucky to have one!


----------



## pixmedic (Aug 4, 2012)

my wife has a rolleiflex 3.5C with the carl zeiss 75mm lens. has the built in  light meter.  in good shape. 
never gets used though. her grandfather left it to her.  have to run some film through it one day and see what it can do.

View attachment 15804


----------

